# What type of Red Aulonocara is this?



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Just bought this new juv. aulonocara just labled as a red peacock. He's about - maybe 2 in.
Also if you have any ideas on the 2nd fish, I posted before, which is a better pic. Thanks so much!























:dancing:


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

The red peacock looks like it could be one of the german reds or Rubescens. I have seen the red toned peacocks come in colors of light orange all the way to darker reds, given a name from tangerines to strawberry's to germans. How big is the bottom fish?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I found a previous post about the strawberry peacock and thats not it. I would say its either a rubescens or german red.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

First fish is a Red Peacock. German Red, Ruby Red or Rubescens are all acceptable trade names.

The last fish is a _Metriaclima zebra_, no way of knowing exactly which variant. I wouldn't house these fish together.


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for info on peacock. Why not house together? He seems to be holding his own. Bottom zebra? is approx. 4 inches, with light yellowing on tail and dorsal - 2 years old, not overly agressive.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Peacocks are usually more passive than mbuna and while a _M. zebra_ is normally a very aggressive species, the simple presence of one, even a calm one, can sometimes cause the Peacock to live in a constant stressed state. It may not always be evident, but when it is, it's often lack of colour that is the first sign. Other effects are slowed growth rate and shortened lifespan. Just an FYI.


----------

